# General > General Guns & Ammo >  Ruger 10/22....Take down Model.

## hunter63

Just saw this today....and I guess I have been under a rock....but this oughta be a BIG seller.
Ruger Take Down 10/22
http://www.ruger.com/products/ruger1...wn/models.html

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

I'd buy one.......

----------


## Pal334

That does look like one handy fellow. certainly worth checking out.

----------


## crashdive123

I guess we're sharing the same rock.

----------


## Wildthang

I may have to get me one of those!

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

I must be livin' under a rock, too....but I swear I didn't see you guys there. LOL

----------


## Rick

Heavens! Don't let KY see this. He'll buy $900 worth of gear just to make it shoot well and he needs to spend that money on the storm cellar. Me Likey. I wonder if I took a hack saw to my 10/22....naaaaaw.

----------


## Wildthang

I wonder if it will shoot without the barrel on it, like a snub nosed 10/22 :Eek2:

----------


## LowKey

From what I've experienced with one, probably.
<though it looks like the chamber is on the barrel section.>

----------


## natertot

I'm not a fan of a 10/22, but I do like the take down aspect and that definately has the ability to persuade me.

----------


## Sparky93

> From what I've experienced with one, probably.
> <though it looks like the chamber is on the barrel section.>


I imagine they designed it that way to keep you guys from trying lol

Really cool gun!

----------


## Wildthang

Does anybody know what one of those will cost?

----------


## kyratshooter

Bad idea!!

Few people seem to know the 10/22 is already a takedown.  All you do is losen two set screws and the barrel will fall out of any of them.  You can see the two screws in the second picture with the barrel removed.

The sloppy chamber is the worst part of the 10/22 and this will just accent that problem.  Within a few months there will be complaints of Barrel Droop and people will be wanting Ruger to supply gun viagra to solve the problem.  

That was the first thing I thought when I saw it.  One of the accurizing tricks it to tighten up the union between barrel and receiver by changing out to an oversized Vee-block.  Many people go to a threaded barrel shank.     

And you guys will wear out the system playing with it before you ever get to shoot it! 

No, it will not work without the barrel.  The stub that goes into the lock ring on the receiver has the chamber included.

But I did wonder if it would work without the forend.  It would not be a bad setup if I could switch out my folding stock. 

I'll bet the guys over on Rimfirecentral are going gaa-gaa over this!

Using that system one should be able to retrofit the takedown feature to any 10/22.  It looks like a standard receiver with a takedown stub held in place by the standard Vee-block.

----------


## Daniel Nighteyes

> Does anybody know what one of those will cost?


The Ruger website lists it at $395.

----------


## Wildthang

I'm thinking a small folding stock, and it fits right into the backpack!

----------


## kyratshooter

> I'm thinking a small folding stock, and it fits right into the backpack!


It already does!  Mine makes a dandy pack rifle with the folding stock, even with the full length non-takedown barrel.  If I want takedown feature I will just use the AR7.

At $399.95 you can buy a good used 10/22 AND a new AR7!!!

3 Marlin Papposes and an AR7?

Once again, Ruger is trying to price themselves out of the market.

----------


## Rick

If you want a pack gun go with the Kel-Tec Sub2000

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## hunter63

> Does anybody know what one of those will cost?


Paid a visit to my local toy store,....... put one on order....first on the list,..... maybe  June....$319.99+tax

----------


## kyratshooter

Finding a Kel-tec carbine is more problem than paying for one at this point!

I always thought the sub2000 looked like a pregnant broomstick with a handle.

KT is designing some fantastic stuff right now but they can not keep up with market demand.  I am still trying to find the .22mag pistol!

This takedown Ruger will probably be the same for a while, till the novelty wears off.

----------


## Rick

Yeah, I wanted the .22 mag as well. I finally got tired of calling them and searching the net. If I'm meant to have one someone will drop it off at the doorstep I guess.

----------


## Batch

> 3 Marlin Papposes and an AR7?


I see the Marlin Papposes for about the same as the AR7. Is that wrong?

----------


## Pal334

Here is a review video of the take down 10/22. enjoy

http://www.gunblast.com/Ruger-1022TD.htm

----------


## hunter63

Got a call yesterday afternoon....from the toy store, my take down 10/22 is in, about a month early, picked it up this morning..........so looking forward to getting it out on a test run.
Came with a cool case for carring it in take down mode......

----------


## Wildthang

> Got a call yesterday afternoon....from the toy store, my take down 10/22 is in, about a month early, picked it up this morning..........so looking forward to getting it out on a test run.
> Came with a cool case for carring it in take down mode......


Hunter, will it fit into or onto a backpack pretty easy? I have really been thinking about getting one if it takes down small enough to get inside a backpack, or at least tie onto the side of it easily in the case!
What kind of a case does it have? Is it a hard case or soft case?

----------


## hunter63

I need to go and look it over, take some pic's.....been in the yard today with short breaks.......before tha next rain.
Heres a link with specs and a pic of the case.
http://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/201...edown-version/

----------


## Wildthang

Okay, I have to have me one of those!

----------


## weldy

i would highly recommened checking out the agp arms takedown 10 22. they had theirs out long before ruger.... but ruger has the name. i own an agp and the benefit  to theirs is multiple handgaurd options and a return to zero barrell everytime. they are located here in az so im in there quite often and they told me they are going to be offering more handgaurd options soon.only downside is no handy carrying bag

----------


## weldy

their website www.agparms.com

----------


## Rick

Holy crap! They won't more for the conversion than the gun sells for. Pass.

----------


## weldy

i completely respect your opinoin but comparing the two next to eachother and shooting both of them. the agp is quite a bit more solid when assembled as the ruger feels really loose fitting. plus the options are endless with the agp. the ruger you get what you get you cant add anything or even get it in an sbr(the sbr barrell will fit in the folding stock of the agp).

----------


## Rick

You wouldn't happen to be employed by them would you? Both of you being in Arizona and all.

----------


## weldy

no sir, i wish i could. i do all my transfers through them and both of my ar lowers are agp, just backing a good product and good guys.

----------


## hunter63

Too late....already picked up the Ruger Factory T/D......and lets see $319 vs $480 no thanks, I'm good.

----------


## kyratshooter

> i completely respect your opinoin but comparing the two next to eachother and shooting both of them. the agp is quite a bit more solid when assembled as the ruger feels really loose fitting. plus the options are endless with the agp. the ruger you get what you get you cant add anything or even get it in an sbr(the sbr barrell will fit in the folding stock of the agp).


I see nothing on their website that is not available fron other places at half the cost.  

As for the SBR, does the price include the Federal tax stamp?  

Anyone with a good hacksaw or cheap laythe can make a 10/22 SBR if they have the tax money.  SHTF that is the first thing that will be done to my folding stock 10/22.  I even have an extra barrel in case civilization returns to normal.

----------


## Rick

He means, of course, if he had any weapons, which he doesn't.

----------


## crashdive123

Those blasted canoe accidents are costly.

----------


## hunter63

Yeah.....No shut......dern snakes.....

----------


## Rick

I do think it was wise to cut the barrel in half before the canoe accident. Better two smaller barrels go down than one large one. I'm not sure why but ATF would probably have some reasoning that would make sense....or not.

----------


## kyratshooter

Remind me to get compressed air put in the scuba tanks!

----------


## Rick

Is compressed air more expensive than the regular stuff?

----------


## crashdive123

No, but you can fit it in your Altoids survival tin.

----------


## kyratshooter

Compressed air is to regular air what Ramen noodles are to ......

I always wondered, If you break your regulator will you blow up like a balloon?  Anyone know?

I got to thinking, It would be really good if Ruger reworked the AR7 concept.  A rifle on the same platform with the ruger reliability reputation built in.

I have a 10/22 and can not see enough advantage to a takdown model to spring that much money on a package that is really no more convinient than the standard model.  I can unscrew one screw, take the stock off and do nearly the same thing.  All I lack is the little case to carry it in.

My AR7 is not only takedown, it fits into its own stock and weighs nothing.  The 10/22 will always weigh 5 pounds and the more "accessories" one decides to carry the quicker it goes up.  My AR7 weighs less with a brick of .22 shells included and already fits in my pack.

All Ruger has done is remade the Papoose in more expensive trim and it took them about 30 years to get around to doing it.

----------


## kkbmtgg

I for one will have to try one of these TD 10-22's, I need it like a hole in the head but can a fella really have too many .22's? I like the Papoose too but I don't care much for the AR7 platform, they weigh nothing because there's nothing to them, cool though and I reckon that's enough.

----------


## kyratshooter

> I for one will have to try one of these TD 10-22's, I need it like a hole in the head but can a fella really have too many .22's? I like the Papoose too but I don't care much for the AR7 platform, they weigh nothing because there's nothing to them, cool though and I reckon that's enough.


It was the only thing that survived the canoe accident!  

Everything else was gone and there the AR7 was, bobbing around like a fishing line float.

Try that with a takedown Ruger.

----------


## Rick

I put a RAM-Line folding stock on my eons ago. Folds down nice and neat. No, sadly, it didn't float.

----------


## Wildthang

Rick needs those custom styrofoam stocks on all of his guns :Scared:

----------


## Rick

Or just the styrofoam smashed up under the seats in the canoes. I actually have two canoes. One for each foot. It's hard to get going but once you do it's just like skating on.....well, water.

----------


## Daniel Nighteyes

> Compressed air is to regular air what Ramen noodles are to ......
> 
> I always wondered, If you break your regulator will you blow up like a balloon?  Anyone know?


That depends on the kind of regulator, and how it breaks.  The ancient double-hose/double- or triple-stage regulators (anybody remember _Sea Hunt_, starring Lloyd Bridges?) were located  behind you on the tank(s), with lower-pressure intake and exhaust hoses connecting it to the mouthpiece.  The newer single-hose rigs bring high-pressure air right up to the regulator, which is mounted ON the mouthpiece. I always preferred the ancient design because, to my way of thinking, it was safer and far more foolproof.  But of course, I'm nearly as old as dirt, and I haven't been diving since the mid-1970's.

With either design, I'm pretty sure that such a failure is far more likely to vent your air supply into the water than into you.  While I guess _anything_ is possible, such a catastrophic ballooning event is pretty unlikely.

-- *Nighteyes*

----------


## Daniel Nighteyes

A quick follow-up:  An experience I've had with the old double-hose regulators, and one that is practically impossible with the newer single-hose regulators, has to do with getting the regulator deeper in the water than the mouthpiece.  With a double-hose regulator this involves turning so that you're essentially swimming on your back.

The slight differential in water pressure is just enough to make a noticeable difference in the air-delivery pressure.  All you had to do was _begin_ to inhale, and the regulator would do the rest FOR you.  All you had to do was to _intentionally stop_ inhaling, and the regulator would cut off.

This is as close as I've ever come to *kyratshooter*'s "blow up like a balloon" scenario.

-- *Nighteyes*

----------


## kkbmtgg

Well sir, ya got me there!

----------


## kkbmtgg

> It was the only thing that survived the canoe accident!  
> 
> Everything else was gone and there the AR7 was, bobbing around like a fishing line float.
> 
> Try that with a takedown Ruger.



Well sir, ya got me there.

----------


## karatediver

I remember in my open water scuba course years ago having to practice what to do if the regulator went bad and started free flowing.  If you position your mouth right you can catch the air bubbles and get a few breaths to allow you to safetly ascend.  I was never very good at it but you only need to catch a little to make a difference.  I've heard of guys doing it directly from the tank by opening the valve just enough to give off enough bubbles to catch and breath but I would never try that.

As for the 10-22TD I picked up one a few weeks ago.  I had tried the Pappoose several times and although I found it to be a good shooter I did not like the feel of not having a forend stock.  I had no desire for the current production AR7s with some of the issues with jamming that they have had or being picky about ammo.  So when this came out I was excited.  

The 10-22 platform is proven and it basically shares those features with the take down version.  It is a carbine model though..  I found it to be a good shooter with decent groups and a fun gun.  Once the nut locks in it is very stable.  It doesn't feel loose at all and seems to hold zero.  The trigger pull is a bit stiff for my liking but since it is a 10-22 I can probably fix that with one of the dozen or so solutions that are on the market for that.  

Overall I'm happy with my purchase.  I found a pretty good deal at the local gun shop.  This was my first 10-22 and it is a lot of fun to shoot.  It may not float but it is compact when broken down and it is reliable.  I've put about 300+ rounds through mine which isn't much for a semi auto 22 but it is definitley enough to get a feel for the rifle.

----------


## Geek

If you want a gun that floats, the list of choices is going to be short.

I have one of these and am pleased with it so far.  I'm planning on getting a scope for it but otherwise keeping it pretty stock.  I'm not planning on taking it scuba diving.  :-)

----------


## Rick

I was involved in a terrible canoe accident in 2010. Lost all of my weapons and ammo. For the benefit of ATF, they are all still lost. So you will hear references from time to time about floating weapons and canoe accidents. Many a weapon has been lost on this forum due to the dreaded canoe accident.

----------


## hunter63

The official name or one of them there acronym's in my case (wow these guy/gals used a big word).......TCA=, tragic canoe accident, but I can live with DCA.....

----------


## hunter63

> If you want a gun that floats, the list of choices is going to be short.
> 
> I have one of these and am pleased with it so far.  I'm planning on getting a scope for it but otherwise keeping it pretty stock.  I'm not planning on taking it scuba diving.  :-)


Can you say "Dummy cord, tied to mike jug?"........LOL learned my lession.

----------


## Rick

LOL!!!! My dad did the same thing. He dropped an old Damascus barrel in the lake when he was a kid. Dove and dove and dove before he finally found it. He did that with a jug and some twine. Man, that's funny. I thought he was the only person on earth that had ever done that. I have that shotgun hanging over the fireplace.

----------


## Daniel Nighteyes

Rick,

I will never again trust you, or your canoe, to transport my entire (and completely legal) firearms inventory to Survivor Island.  You, Sir, are on my PSL ("*P*ermanent* S*h*t-*L*ist"), in the event BATFE is monitoring.

-- *Nighteyes*, the Disarmed and Helpless

----------


## Rick

It's really not my fault. There should have been a warning label in that end of the canoe not to load yourself, all your weapons and you ammo in the same end. I thought I was doing the right thing trying to keep an eye on 'em. Who knew? By the way, for the benefit of ATF, I did try to retrieve said weapons with a magnet but I lost the magnet. It's the only one I had.

----------


## hunter63

Well, ya see it was this way.....the beer in the front of the canoe, balanced out the firearms and ammo....the the beer level started going down......causing an imbalance in the weight transfer as well as the operator....and wouldn't cha know it .......Tragedy

----------


## Sparky93

> Can you say "Dummy cord, tied to mike jug?"........LOL learned my lession.


I am thinking about taking a canoe trip before the summers over, my .22 is definitely going to be tied to a milk jug now lol Thanks for the tip!

----------


## Geek

Well, before I can have that problem I need a canoe.

----------


## crashdive123

You and me both.  Slowly walking the Mrs. in that direction......I think she's just playing along to humor me for the time being.

----------


## OldFlJarhead

> You and me both.  Slowly walking the Mrs. in that direction......I think she's just playing along to humor me for the time being.


She's probably like my wife...just stalling for time to see if I forget!  LOL

----------


## hunter63

(Looking around and behind you, in a wisper)

OK, Guys, listen up....Heres the trick.
Drag wife to boat shows, dealers, newspaper listing, and generally include the topic "Boats" in every conversation (in general,.... doesn't matter what kind of boat)......

After about 10 years or so, she will reach the point where it's....".Will you just buy one and get it over with, I'm tired of listening to it"...

Now the real trick is to pull it off more than once.....

(walking away like no one is watching)......

----------


## crashdive123

Good plan.  I have found that the saying "It's easier to get forgiveness than permission" does not always work with wives.

----------


## Phaedrus

I also just recently stumbled onto the takedown version of the 10/22.  Since I don't currently have a 10/22 maybe I'll pick one up.  As take-down guns go I really love the Papoose but the price has really crept up one that one lately; I think it costs more than the Ruger.  Overall the Ruger 10/22 is my all time favorite rimfire rifle.  Although if they weren't so hard to find I'd love to try the Kel-Tec.

----------


## Sourdough

What is the RUGER 10/22 "Takedown" cost in your area...........???? One followed me home yesterday. I still have not seen one yet, it is the box under a truck load of groceries.

----------


## hunter63

I paid $319, and  had ordered it.....saw one the other day at Cabelas, was actually on the shelf....for $319 as well.....

Neet to put a scope on it, but shoots just like a normal 10/22.

----------


## Sourdough

Thanks, Hunter.





> I paid $319, and  had ordered it.....saw one the other day at Cabelas, was actually on the shelf....for $319 as well.....
> 
> Neet to put a scope on it, but shoots just like a normal 10/22.

----------


## Sourdough

Well, that did not take long. Unpacked, measured, front 18.5" back 20" and it was clear that the back half needed to be 18.5" also, more measuring, taping, proper introductions........Firearm meet Mr. Chopsaw, Mr. Chop Saw meet Ruger. Next some spray paint, and ready to rummmmmmmmble.

----------


## crashdive123

Looking forward to your range report.

----------


## Echo2

Mods to mine....

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Echo2

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## hunter63

Now that is pretty cool......Hummmm

----------

